# C0161 abs brake switch circuit



## putoofacee (Dec 3, 2016)

I got the code c0161 and I was able to find that the abs module went bad on my manual 05 gto. Also I have a problem that causes the car to brake on its own like it decelerates really fast. Could it be from the abs module being bad? 
If anybody had this problem please help me. 

05 GTO 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Though not on my GTO, I had a similar problem on another vehicle. Take note of number 3 in this link. Specifically this quote:


> In some instances a failed EBCM may cause the traction control and ABS system to behave erratically, which can interfere with the handling and safety of the vehicle.


https://www.yourmechanic.com/articl...-failing-electronic-brake-control-module-ebcm


----------



## putoofacee (Dec 3, 2016)

HP11 said:


> Though not on my GTO, I had a similar problem on another vehicle. Take note of number 3 in this link. Specifically this quote:
> 
> https://www.yourmechanic.com/articl...-failing-electronic-brake-control-module-ebcm


I have a spare abs module I bought a while ago. I may send the ebcm to get it repair. Hopefully that may fix my problem. 

Thanks hp11

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

putoofacee said:


> I have a spare abs module I bought a while ago. I may send the ebcm to get it repair. Hopefully that may fix my problem.
> 
> Thanks hp11
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


That's a generic page on brakes so their terms may be a little different from GM's terms. ABS module and ECBM are the same thing.


----------

